# Belt or shaft ?



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I need to know which brands of lawn and garden tractors, uses a drive shaft in there drive line. I know that Honda did, are there any others or are they all belt drive? Thanks Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Ariens GT and Grand Sierra tractors are shaft drive. I had an old Gilson tractor that was shaft drive. The older Cub Cadet is shaft drive, as are some of the new ones. Simplicity has shaft drive on their larger tractors.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Country Boy said:


> Ariens GT and Grand Sierra tractors are shaft drive. I had an old Gilson tractor that was shaft drive. The older Cub Cadet is shaft drive, as are some of the new ones. Simplicity has shaft drive on their larger tractors.



Thankyou for the info Country Boy i knew about the older cubs but wasnt sure of any others..


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, sorry about the double post. Bye


----------

